# Help Needed



## Lakeavenue (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm seeking advice from anyone who has been in a similar situation as myself. I'm in a lovely relationship, with a lady in New York State, whom I've known and visited with a couple of times a year,for a long time. I'm considering retiring next year and we want to spend the rest of our lives together, I have no intention of working after retiring and for financial reasons, on my partners part, we'd be reluctant to get married at this stage of our lives. My question is, how do I seek permanent residence in the United States if indeed it's possible? I would appreciate any advice as to how we can fulfil our dream. Thankyou.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Lakeavenue said:


> I'm seeking advice from anyone who has been in a similar situation as myself. I'm in a lovely relationship, with a lady in New York State, whom I've known and visited with a couple of times a year,for a long time. I'm considering retiring next year and we want to spend the rest of our lives together, I have no intention of working after retiring and for financial reasons, on my partners part, we'd be reluctant to get married at this stage of our lives. My question is, how do I seek permanent residence in the United States if indeed it's possible? I would appreciate any advice as to how we can fulfil our dream. Thankyou.


Either CR1 or K1. There have been quite a few threads this past week on this topic.
You would have to get married, and move to the USA. If you want to live in New York with her.

I take it you are from the UK? You could pose the question on the UK forum. But I believe even for UK partner visa you would of had to have lived together for 2 years. In a relationship similar to marriage. Therefore is seems your only option would be marriage

Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

Nonimmigrant Visa for a Fiancé(e) (K-1)

Have a look at these two links.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

There is no visa for retirement to live in the US. 

The best you could do - if marriage is out of the question - is to obtain a B2 visa which allows for stays up to 6 months in the US. 

You could obtain a partnership visa to live in the UK, but even then you must have been living together for 2 years - an criteria which you don't appear to fulfill.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

If marriage is 100% out you could do B2 and visit the USA, and then she could visit the UK. Only problem is when the visits become to frequent and one of you get stopped at the border.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Or you could invest $500,000 for an E-5 visa (get Green Card), or start your own business with about $100,000 - 150,000 for an E2. The latter will grant you a temporary permit and as long as the business stays successful and you provide enough employment for Americans, you can stay in the country.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Or a student visa and get an advanced degree, which probably gets you a few years' time.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> There is no visa for retirement to live in the US.
> 
> The best you could do - if marriage is out of the question - is to obtain a B2 visa which allows for stays up to 6 months in the US.
> 
> You could obtain a partnership visa to live in the UK, but even then you must have been living together for 2 years - an criteria which you don't appear to fulfill.


Crawford - what do you mean by "partnership visa"? Thank you.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> Crawford - what do you mean by "partnership visa"? Thank you.


Sorry should have said partner visa - 

_A partner includes husband, wife, civil partner, unmarried or same-sex partner.
_


However, even this option (unmarried visa) does not work since the OP has not lived with his lady for two years.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

no marriage = No green card


----------



## Lakeavenue (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you for all your responses and advice, it seems we have some serious thinking to do!!!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, just marry the gal!!


----------



## Lakeavenue (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll wait for my next visit and get things sorted!!!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You can start now it can take 9 months

for a fiancee visa 
K1 Process Flowchart

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support
currently$19400


----------

